# Wanted Buy Or Sell Aqua Vue Underwater Cameras



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I like get a few broken Aqua Vue underwater cameras.and what ever else.as I can fix these.last I like sell me 2 ones a 5 inch screen 50 foot wire.others a 7 inch screen 100 foot wire. both are stored away so can not give the model of either.last I got no boat and thus no use for these.the 5 inch got get 100 for it the 7 inch like keep it till the 5 inch is sold.can give you some trade in deal on yours even if broke.like get a few batteries for these as got way keep then up even if no good I made a rejuver to put new life in dead batts that will not take charge.let me know on this.to any one use these like get to know you we can do lot with these like film under water wrecked ships or boats.even fish if we go Erie so we know there down there not waist a day and get nothing.thats what I did when had a boat.by the way I made a thing keep the camera steady under water.my films have no up down crap get you sea sick.


----------

